# ! (: TSM 1000th post super happy fun time giveaway :) !



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

So......

#1 *Guess how much stuff is in this thing*. 
-guess how many 3/8" steel ball bearings are in this can
-pick a number 10-1000
-one guess per person
-first one who calls a number gets that number
-winner is the closest with out going over and gets the slingshot shown here

#2 *Show us your smashedest* (most smashed, whatever) *target*
-one smashed target per person
-smashedest target enters you into random prize drawing

The random drawing - each smashed target get you a number assigned. Depending on the number of entries, I will roll the appropiate number of multi-sided dice (math will be involved, I'm a big 'ol nerd, get over it). Winning one prize does NOT disqualify you from winning the other. One person could walk away with both prizes!
You must have at least 100 posts to enter, deadline to enter is April 15th. Random prize to be announced. Stay tuned, folks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice giveaway TSM. I'll say 625. Thanks for a crack at this awesome piece

Ok here she is. I did a quick draw training session today so I could get my target for ya  My goal was to cut it in half. Almost did not make it lol. No aiming. 100 shots 3/8 steel 48 feet.

Thanks again for a great giveaway TSM!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice, thanks TSM and GL all. 
My guess for the balls is 333.

Idont have a target so no entry for me.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a rockin' slingshot!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great giveaway !! My guess is 475.
My target shooting has been banned in the apartment after the "mirror close call" incident a few weeks ago in light of an unusually large security deposit we would like to get back. So only one entry for this slinger. Thanks for the chance TSM!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome giveaway TSM thanks for the chance

My guess is 735 and my smashed target today is a small bottle top


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ok how bout 245 - oh I can feel it in my hands already... anic:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool I guess 741 will have to post a pic when I get back from vacation.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! Congratulations TSM!! Thanks for the contest  I'm going to go with 889 for the ammo. And, here is a pic of my beat up cans, I use rubber balls mostly at my home range, and hanging next to it is my leather spinner target and next to that is the little PFS I won from SmilingFury which I, by pure luck, was shooting recently and hit and rotated the spinner target, the first time I've been able to hit anything besides the fork PFS wish  I even managed to get a few in the box.






sorry it's sideways, loaded it from my phone. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright, so far we have...

Guess the Number Giveaway
nutthrower - 245 
JohnKrakatoa - 333
SmilingFury - 475
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
PorkChopSling - 889

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicee, hears a pic for the beat up can, its the biggest one. there's a couple of 36 cal. lead balls stuck in the side of it. And my guess for the prize is 450.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My guess is 318

and my smashed up target is this dove, which had a hole clean through it and its wing, so id count it pretty smashed up.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/youcanthide46/media/2013-07-25171103_zps9c675d3a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=158


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll guess 563, and here is my most smashed target (which happens to be my only target so far lol) :



-GB

P.S. I do not yet have 100 posts, but I'm hoping that perhaps i will by the entry deadline!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

So far so good...

Guess the Number Giveaway
nutthrower - 245 
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
PorkChopSling - 889

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

500. And I don't have a picture but there was this supermarket chicken that I shot a while back. I must have shot it at least 50 times. Needless to say, it looked like someone went crazy with a Gatling gun on it. And I did take a picture of it but I can't really find it. So no entry for me then.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll guess 550


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

my guess is 666

Dennis


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> my guess is 666
> 
> Dennis


not quite enough posts yet, get up to 100 by Apr 15th and you're good.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

TSM said:


> Whitewolf said:
> 
> 
> > my guess is 666Dennis
> ...


He'll do it for sure wolves are fast

See the guy in my avatar fast as my ammo at times,he's at the target when I release lol


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll say 714 and I'd say these are pretty smashed up.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Lookin' good, guys. Lookin' good.

Guess the Number Giveaway
nutthrower - 245 
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
PorkChopSling - 889

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

My guess 999 and I will post my destrouctiod here soon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So the first is not really a destruction video the RC tank is too nice to waste its fun viewing however .





Glass , Hi speed camera and ball bearings  my favorite destruction mess.

(CLICK THEM BTW )


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got to get one of those little tanks.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

My guess-

698 ball bearings.

My smashedest target is a clay pidgeon literally reduced to a pile of black dust... by almost 200 BB's


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

wait... I'm not over 100 posts... whatever...dangit


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Rathunter said:


> wait... I'm not over 100 posts... whatever...dangit


you've got plenty of time. giveaway ends April 15.

I don't suppose you've got a pic of the pidgeon dust...


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

370. Congratulations on your 1000th post


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

TSM said:


> Rathunter said:
> 
> 
> > wait... I'm not over 100 posts... whatever...dangit
> ...


I don't have a pic but I have plenty of clay pidgeons!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, can't find the chicken. I think I might've deleted it. But I did find this Sprite can I once shot at. I'd say it's pretty well smashed.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations friend, you are very generous.

I was thinking 237. 

a hug ......


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

My target demolishes my ammo. Taconite pellets vs 1/4 plate steel, steel wins every time!
I'll hang another target,see if i can hit it before the deadline.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So I went out today with my Chaserockstar5080 and found a can.

So now I can enter the second contest ! YAY


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

1: my guess is 700 ball bearings

2:my paper target (I know it's crappy) on a cardboard box.

actually, I messed some cans really badly up, but they're thrown away


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

and the numbers thus far...

Guess the Number Giveaway
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 (pending a few more posts)
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 (pending a few more posts)
Rathunter - 698 (pending a few more posts)
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy

This is getting bigger than I thought it would. Let's keep it going!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Well, can't find the chicken. I think I might've deleted it. But I did find this Sprite can I once shot at. I'd say it's pretty well smashed.


a sick part of me wants you to find that chicken pic...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Just a little about this slingshot. One side is Purpleheart, the other side is African Mahogany. The core is 1/4" plywood. As I was gluing it up, I tried to make sure that I had the grain of the Purpleheart running mostly through one fork, and the grain of the Mahogany running mostly through the other. Finished up with a 12 hour BLO soak and Spar Urethane. I feel like this is the finest slingshot I've made so far. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I wouod love to win this ss...it is sweet...

Dennis


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks TSM for the giveaway!

#1................ 763

#2.............


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't know why my pics keep posting upside down??


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> I don't know why my pics keep posting upside down??


either way, looks smashed to me


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi TSM

Looverley shooter, very generous.

I reckon 756 bearings and my target from some plinking today.









It started off as a regular dinner plate size Beech funghi, it got slightly reduced at distance of about 15m.

Cheers


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Guess the Number Giveaway
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 (pending a few more posts)
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 (pending a few more posts)
Rathunter - 698 (pending a few more posts)
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

wish I would have read this more thoroughly.....

Dennis


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

TSM said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Well, can't find the chicken. I think I might've deleted it. But I did find this Sprite can I once shot at. I'd say it's pretty well smashed.
> ...


I would post what happened when I mistook a robin for a starling. But you guys would be too grossed out.

I still have that pic. Goddam it was gross... excuse the language but there is no other word.

a 1/2 inch hole all the way through, with guts, blood, and fat dripping out.


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

great idea for a giveaway


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

YES, I just realized that I have over 100 posts! I can play too.

I guess 443 ball bearings.

My most smashed target is a bicycle bell from one of my kids old bikes. I got this idea from I forum member a while back when I asked about fun stuff to shoot. This little bell has takes A LOT of hits with all ammo and from various distances. I highly recommend hanging one in your catch box.... Still gives a satisfying ding when hit.

Thanks for the giveaway fun TSM.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Rathunter said:


> I would post what happened when I mistook a robin for a starling. But you guys would be too grossed out.
> 
> a sick part of me wants you to find that chicken pic...
> 
> ...


...pic not necessary. mental image works just fine...eww.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Guess the Number Giveaway
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 (pending a few more posts)
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 (pending a few more posts)
Rathunter - 698 (pending a few more posts)
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
CanH8r

19 days to go! Get you hundred posts and get in on this!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

1.# Iam Inn & Thanks

2. # 1013

3.#




  








close up




__
leon13


__
Jun 30, 2013








4.# cheers


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in, I'm in!

This is my most smashed target. A key even broken from hitting with hex nuts 

Thank you for the chance, the slingshots look amazing :cookie:


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome...I am getting there...

Dennis


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the give away here is a picture of the can that i shoot at in my catch box and my guess is 850. Thank you again


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am in!!!!

666


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

432 for my entry, still working on target !


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

AmmoMike said:


> 432 for my entry, still working on target !


This is about as smashed as plate steel gets!
Gotta luv that "Ding" when you hit it.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

312 is my guess, if someone else has it i'l change it to 311 or 310.

I was about to smash up a target but cut my thumb on my pouch hand, so i'l try to post a picture closer to the 15th...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Guessing 525.

As For The Target, I Hope This Counts, It Is The Back Of The Pellet Trap That I Hung A Wine Cork Slice In Front Of. The Slice Shows No Damage, So I Took A Picture Of The Back Of The Trap. If This Doesn't Count, I Have Some Cans That I'd Happily Crush. It's A Bit Blurry, But That Steel Backing Has Taken Quite The Beating.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

stej said:


> I'm in, I'm in!
> 
> This is my most smashed target. A key even broken from hitting with hex nuts
> 
> Thank you for the chance, the slingshots look amazing :cookie:


Thanks! I've got you entered for the random giveaway. Take a guess at how many steel balls in the can to win the slingshot.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

As of this fine morning we have...

Guess the Number Giveaway
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
Individual - 312
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 
AmmoMike - 432
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
ryguy27 - 525
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 
Rathunter - 698 
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
shew97 - 850
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999
leon13 - 1013

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
CanH8r
leon13
stej
shew97
ryguy27

...and here's the random draw prize. It's an unfinished HDPE based on the Flippinout Scout. I say unfinished only because after the shaping, filing, and first go-round with the sandpaper, it has a slightly fuzzy, almost soft feel.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

My guess is about 750


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the chance TSM!!!!

Dennis


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

ill take a stab at 260


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

With a little less than 2 weeks to go...

Guess the Number Giveaway
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
MiracleWorker - 260
Individual - 312
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 
AmmoMike - 432
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
ryguy27 - 525
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 
Rathunter - 698 
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
slinger16 - 750
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
shew97 - 850
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999
leon13 - 1013

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
Rathunter
CanH8r
leon13
stej
shew97
ryguy27

I hope I didn't miss anybody.

Guess the number of shot in the can, show me smashedest target, win some singshots!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

My guess is 300 and here is my target it is pretty new so not much damage yet






it is 1/8 " steel and a 3/8 steel puts a nice little dent and makes a great sound


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I am going with 451. Thanks for the giveaway. I will try to get a pic up later.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

380 is my guess, thanks for the chance!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

One more week to go...

Guess the Number Giveaway

alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
MiracleWorker - 260
JJH - 300
Individual - 312
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 
tradspirit - 380
AmmoMike - 432
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
parnell - 451
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
ryguy27 - 525
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (pending a few more posts)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 
Rathunter - 698 
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
slinger16 - 750
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
shew97 - 850
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999
leon13 - 1013

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (pending a few more posts)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
Rathunter
CanH8r
leon13
stej
shew97
ryguy27
JJH


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

TSM I don't think I posted a picture of my target yet.

I'll do that soon.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Rathunter said:


> TSM I don't think I posted a picture of my target yet.
> 
> I'll do that soon.


Oops, I think I counted the pigeon dust. It's cool, there's still time. Any ol' smashed up piece of target will do.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

My guess for the steel balls is 187 pieces, and my number is 815, thanks for this chance TSM :thumbsup:

and here is my smashed target !!


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

TSM said:


> Rathunter said:
> 
> 
> > TSM I don't think I posted a picture of my target yet.
> ...


Oh.

I'll take some pics of my poor little backstop. That might be interesting.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> My guess for the steel balls is 187 pieces, and my number is 815, thanks for this chance TSM :thumbsup:
> 
> and here is my smashed target !!


I've got you down for the random draw smashedest target ever, but are you guessing 187 or 815?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Rathunter said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > Rathunter said:
> ...


That'll do nicely.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

TSM said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > My guess for the steel balls is 187 pieces, and my number is 815, thanks for this chance TSM :thumbsup:
> ...


Ah sorry, i have read/ translate it wrong ( i say google is guilty  ) , i guessing 187 steelballs in the can !!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting closer...

Guess the Number Giveaway
Mr.Teh - 187
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
MiracleWorker - 260
JJH - 300
Individual - 312
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 
tradspirit - 380
AmmoMike - 432
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
parnell - 451
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
ryguy27 - 525
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 (...oh so close)
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 
Rathunter - 698 
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
slinger16 - 750
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
shew97 - 850
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999
leon13 - 1013

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin (...just a few more)
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
Rathunter
CanH8r
leon13
stej
shew97
ryguy27
JJH
Mr.Teh


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

gbeauvin said:


> I'll guess 563, and here is my most smashed target (which happens to be my only target so far lol) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 100th post. You're official now.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I'll close it out on Friday, April 11th, 12:00 noon CDT, so I can tally everything up over the weekend. Thanks everybody! This turned into a much bigger thing than I thought it would. I may end up throwing everybody together for one big random draw for another slingshot or other slingshot related items, but no promises. Good luck to all!

Guess the Number Giveaway
Mr.Teh - 187
alfshooter - 237
nutthrower - 245 
MiracleWorker - 260
JJH - 300
Individual - 312
youcanthide - 318
JohnKrakatoa - 333
Lug - 370 
tradspirit - 380
AmmoMike - 432
CanH8r - 443
logo96 - 450
parnell - 451
SmilingFury - 475
Sunchierefram - 500
ryguy27 - 525
Outlaw - 550
gbeauvin - 563 
S.S. sLinGeR - 625
Whitewolf - 666 
Rathunter - 698 
carboncopy - 700
Deano 1 - 714
Tube_Shooter - 735
ghost0311/8541 - 741
slinger16 - 750
MagicTorch100 - 756
JUSTJOB - 763
shew97 - 850
PorkChopSling - 889
BCLuxor - 999
leon13 - 1013

Random Draw
Tube_Shooter
PorkChopSling
S.S. sLinGeR
logo96
youcanthide
gbeauvin
Deano 1
BCLuxor
Sunchierefram
JohnKrakatoa
carboncopy
JUSTJOB
MagicTorch100
AmmoMike
Rathunter
CanH8r
leon13
stej
shew97
ryguy27
JJH
Mr.Teh


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

TSM said:


> gbeauvin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll guess 563, and here is my most smashed target (which happens to be my only target so far lol) :
> ...


Woohoo! It was a close thing . Thanks!

-GB


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

A little over two hours to go. Get in where you fit in.


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

My guess is 335, Thanks for the give-away


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Minister said:


> My guess is 335, Thanks for the give-away


Thanks but I'm afraid you'd have to have 100 post to enter. Stick with us and stay active. Folks are doing giveaways all the time.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

And that's game, everybody. I'll tally everything up and post the winners by Monday.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, so I haven't quite figured out who to post videos, yet. So pics will have to do. First, how many ball bearings in the can? Exactly 471...and the winner is...*parnell* with a guess of 451! Next for the random drawing. I had 22 smashedest (sp?) targets which worked out perfectly for three D8 dice. I assigned everybody with a target a number from 3 - 24 and rolled the dice. The Random Draw winner is...*youcanthide!* But wait! There's more! I have one more to go! Taking all the entrants, 34 in all, and once again assigned everyone a number from 3 - 36 (just the right amount of poeple for three D12 dice). The Bonus winner is...*Deno 1!* I'd like to thank everyone for participating and helping me get rid of a few slingshots. Winners, PM incoming!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

congrads to and thank you tsm for the chance to win.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice one TSM


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

So close! Congrats to (parnell)


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

TSM thank you for the giveaway. They are always fun to participate in. Congrats to the other winners also.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks very much mate, like i said in the pm, you topped off a great day


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

anic: anic: anic: Wow, I've never won anything in my life :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: cheers TSM, woohoo :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!! And, thank you TSM for holding this


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats people!!! But darn I was close with the steel ball one. Only 29 over.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks for being generous TSM! Really nice of you to do a giveaway!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

my thanks also, this was fun indeed, congrates to the winners


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners and thank you for the give away TSM


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

haha congrats !

cheers


----------



## Kettiefreak (Nov 7, 2012)

1000 on the dot! Thanx for the post!


----------



## Kettiefreak (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry I'm blonde! Congratz to the winners! Cheers


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to TSM!!!

Dennis


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks TSM it was fun to hope for a win 

Congratulation to the winners !!!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

woohoo! Good times  Congrats to the winners, and thanks TSM!

-GB


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I received my prize on Friday and was able to put it to some good use yesterday. Along with the frame TSM sent me some 3/8" steel and several can lids with a hole and wire to attach for some target practice. This frame is beautifully finished and is enjoyable to shoot.















TSM thanks again for the giveaway!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cant wait for mine now! Thats one sweet prize well done parnell


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My half of TSM`s giveaway came today. Im over the moon with the catty. Fits the hand perfect and is bomb proof. Its definitely up there with my favourites. Thanks so much mate. The latex bands are spot on aswell.

Sorry for the rubbish pics ive only got my phone at the minute


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks very nice, good haul..


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias Master .

Felicitaciones a los ganadores , ha sido un gran evento.

Saludos .... Alf


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I do love free stuff, especially when it's hand crafted. I've received my very worthy plinker from across the pond and it feels very very comfortable in the hand.

The targets are a cool idea too, I never thought of using the lids as well as the tin, I just throw them (or did).

Cheers TSM for this comp and I'm sure you have got as much enjoyment from it as anyone else.

Here's my much appreciated prize.









Oh, the large target didn't come dented, I had a few shots at around 15 yards.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

TSM make the members happy, you too Daneo1, enjoy your win, a nice color the shooter !!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought I had posted this already but upon a scan and search, I didn't. 
So congrats to the lucky winners and thank you to TSM for the cool giveaway and your generous nature!

Be well,
SF


----------

